# Don Diego Lonsdale Cigar Review - Mild side winner



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've gotten bored with some of the mild smokes that got me started, but these still deliver. Easy draw, lots of smoke, always smooth and creamy, m...

Read the full review here: Don Diego Lonsdale Cigar Review - Mild side winner


----------

